
Show HN: Toilet Paper Calc: How many Rolls do you Actually Need? - adamlangsner
https://www.crapcounter.com
======
adamlangsner
I was thinking about people overbuying toilet paper and realized that I never
really think about how much I use. And the sizes are all confusing because
it's like double rolls, mega rolls, super plus rolls and stuff. Toilet paper
sizes are insane! It's hard to convert. So since I can't go outside I made a
small calculator yesterday to help me figure out how many rolls I need per
moth. Hope this is helpful to people! Also if you don't see you toiler paper
in the list, my email is on the site. Email me and I can make changes.

------
enonevets
Someone else submitted this not too long ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22617208](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22617208)

Which links to:

[https://howmuchtoiletpaper.com/](https://howmuchtoiletpaper.com/)

That also included a link to another one:

[https://got-paper.com/](https://got-paper.com/)

------
100-xyz
Haha.

No 1 and No 2 ... It took me a few seconds to get what those meant. Not clear
why you added the champagne and fruit images. More confusion in these
difficult times!

~~~
adamlangsner
yeah, maybe it's too silly. I've seen a peach used before to represent
someone's butt. wasn't sure what to do for no. 1. no emojis really fit.

~~~
djbelieny
HAHAHAHAHA #1 you can use Eggplant or Taco LOL..... How about #3?
#geyourdirtymindon #damnquarentine

